# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Dell] ειναι ιδιες οθονες?

## xaris-c

βρήκα στο ιντερνετ την http://www.laptopscreen.com/English/.../B154EW02~V.7/
που μου την δινει 35 ευρω με τα μεταφορικά μεσα  ενω η δικη μου ειναι η http://www.laptopscreen.com/English/...54W01(TL)(F2)/
απο χαρακτηριστικα και μεγεθος φαίνονται ιδιεσ ακομα και τα σημεία βιδωματος ,πρόκειται για το 


 Dell Inspiron 1525 LCD Screen .




θα κανω την δουλεια μου? .  ακριβός ιδια σε χαρακτηριστικα την βρηκα 60 ευρω καινούρια ομως ενω με τα 35 ειναι μεταχειρισμενη, τι κανω?....

----------

